# Funlad3's 90 Gallon Peninsula Reef



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Plumbing is a go!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeCNnVeiSsk


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks good. interesting design


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Salt has been in solution at 77º for a few days now, here's a quick video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1ulcy_gpMk

I'll be moving most of my rock from the 75 on Friday/Saturday, and I'll be attending a huge reef event on Sunday.  (MACI, Marine Aquatic Conference of Illinois)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Rock and sand is a go!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NymsvId7ACw


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

@#$% dude! Awesome! Looks like I have some aquascape competition. Those arches are amazing. Hmmm switch out the power head for an mp40!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I dig it! Soundtrack's cool too.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Grogan, I sort of am in a few hundred dolars of debt...  Hopefully I can recoup most of it from the 75 gallon. 

Thanks Salt, that really means a lot coming from you!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait till I get my saltwater tank


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Less talk or lack thereof, more video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e09UpSLhFR0&list=UUxUFpMhH-qgos-qcCUlL7dg&index=1&feature=plcp



On a side note, TOS, is there any way to have videos embedded?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Funlad, please send me everything in your tank. If you could the tank itself also. Lol just kidding it looks great! Good work.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks, here's part two!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1qN2mWPItQ&list=UUxUFpMhH-qgos-qcCUlL7dg&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Kay-Bee!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Right on Funlad. That tank looks awesome. The fruits of hard work and lots of money! I cant remember what kind of lights you are using?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

LEDs now. I'll do a video on that after I finish publishing my rambling narrative.


----------

